
Redundancy and Power - DanielRibeiro
http://www.paulgraham.com/redund.html
======
DanielRibeiro
It felt very appropriate with all the Dart announcement:

 _In this The greater the probability a random string is a valid program, the
harder it is to report errors well._

and

 _Type-checking depends on redundancy_

Even though I am generally wary of static typing[1]

[1]
[https://metaphysicaldeveloper.wordpress.com/2010/06/30/the-i...](https://metaphysicaldeveloper.wordpress.com/2010/06/30/the-
issue-with-static-typing/)

